# glas + text



## dPo2000 (22. April 2002)

hi,

ich frage mich wie ein text in einer glaskugel aussieht !??

die glaskugel ist kein problem und der text auch nicht (  )...

nur wie sieht das im zusammenspiel aus ? perspektivische verzerrung,
unschärfe, usw....

hier mein vorschlag:


----------



## shiver (22. April 2002)

die schrift muss entsprechend der kugel gewölbt werden.... theoretisch


----------



## dPo2000 (22. April 2002)

hi,

tja, das habe ich mir auch gedacht - aber wenn ich die schrift wölbe sieht das ergebnis TOTAL unrealistisch aus... es sieht dann so aus als ob die schrift auf der kugel selbst "draufklebt" - und das ist nicht der sinn & zweck


----------



## nickname (22. April 2002)

Ich find Dein Ergebnis nicht schlecht, vielleicht noch mit Schatten (von dem Text), am Boden der Kugel. Was ich mich allerdings gleich gefragt habe,wie ist der Text dadrin, ich meine wie "hält" er, sprich, entweder er ist eingeschlossen in dem Glas, dann vielleicht mit ein paar Luftbläschen, oder mit 4 Drähten, das würde betimmt auch gut aussehen, kommt ja drauf an, wofür Du das brauchst ;-).

Gruss nickname  :|


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (23. April 2002)

*dicke Murmel*

Also,

mit dem ->Glas Filter hab' ich so 'ne Kugel gemacht und das ganze als psd-Datei gespeichert. Dann hab' ich die Buchstaben reingedingst, gewölbt, gerendert und den ->Versetzen Filter drauf angewandt - mit der Kugel.psd als Verschiebungsmatrix.

Die Ebenen verrechnet und an der Deckkraft gefummelt - dann sieht's so aus:


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (23. April 2002)

*wer's genau wissen will*

und hier noch die gezippte psd-Datei, für eigene Studien:


----------



## dPo2000 (23. April 2002)

erstmal danke für alle antworten 

ich habe herausgefunden das das ergebnis um ein vieles besser aussieht wenn man den lichteinfall (bei meinem bild links oben) auch unten rechts anwendet. das licht geht ja sozusagen durch die kugel hindurch und wird gebrochen. ich werde später mein ergebnis hier posten (habe leider jetzt keine zeit). 

² onkel jürgen: das versetzen werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren und mit einbauen - danke !


----------



## dPo2000 (23. April 2002)

ok hier das update (ohne verzerrung des würfels):


----------



## Mythos007 (23. April 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

ich finde deine Glaskugel schon ganz gut -
allerdings gehören zu einer Glaskugel auch
automatisch die Brechungen des Lichtes in seine
einzelnen Farbbestandteile. Desweiteren wird
der Hintergrund durch die Linsenwirkung sehr
stark gewölbt ...

Ich hab hier auch mal etwas probiert ... so in
etwa meine ich das ... fehlen allerdings noch
die einzelnen Lichtkegel mit den dazugehörigen
Reflexionen im Glas etc... Bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## Kaprolactam (23. April 2002)

Hm, es ist ein Irrtum, daß der Text in der Glaskugel nur wenig gebrochen wird. Ich hab das mal in 3D gebastelt und ich denke, daß Mental Ray die Lichtbrechung schon ganz vernünftig hinkriegt:


----------



## Mythos007 (23. April 2002)

Chellaz Kaprolactam,

3D-Programme sind in der Photoshopsektion unfair ! ;op

Bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## nickname (23. April 2002)

Hui, hier kommen ja richtig schöne Kunstwerke zu Tage  .
Aber da hat Mythos schon Recht, irgendwie unfair mit 3D Prog.  

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## Kaprolactam (23. April 2002)

Pöh - ich geb euch gleich mal unfair! 
Es ging doch um die Frage, wie das aussieht. Und man _könnte_ sowas in PS nachbauen...

Aber ich will ja nicht so sein und habe noch eine PS-only-Version zusammengestrickt:


----------



## freekazoid (23. April 2002)

heyhoi zusammen

die kugeln dort oben sehen wirklich supa aus.
trotzdem hab ich mich auch mal versucht und in stillen 5mins so ein teil gebastelt 
vielleicht gefällts, vielleicht auch nich...


----------



## nickname (23. April 2002)

Ist ja echt unglaublich was ihr da "mal eben" so zaubert, ich benutze Photoshop meist nur für stinknormale Bildbearbeitung (Fotos halt), echt Hut ab!!!

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## dPo2000 (23. April 2002)

re 


also mythos glaskugel finde ich bis jetzt am besten... schickst du mir mal 'ne anleitung ????

ansonsten ist die wölbung von freakazoid ziemlich hammer => auch schicken ? :]


die anderen sind auch toll - ich denke das eine kombination von allen das perfekte ergebnis wäre...


hier nochmal was ich weitergemacht habe (wundert euch nicht über die schei* übergänge)


----------



## dritter (24. April 2002)

So, ich hab auch mal was gebastelt.. 
Naja.. Vielleicht gefällt es euch ja..


----------



## Milchmann (18. Mai 2002)

*Poah!!!*

Das ist ja echt beeindruckend!
Koentet ihr mir auch mal ein paar Anleitungen oder Actions ueber diese Kugeleffekte schicken.Waere sehr nett.
radek.m@web.de
Dankschoen!
:|


----------

